# My First Acela Express First Class Trip



## Ryan (Nov 14, 2010)

The wife and I had a wedding to attend in Boston this weekend, so we decided to treat ourselves to Acela First class for the trip. We paid for our tickets one way and redeemed points for the other direction, so the cost was actually rather reasonable.

Of course, we had to get the trip started out with a little bit of running around, rather than do things the easy way - we planned on taking the Regional trail 111 from BWI-WAS in order to ride the Acela for the entire length of the corridor, to enjoy the Club Acela in Washington and to increase our changes of getting good seats for the trip. To add onto that, we had a parent teacher conference at 7:30 Friday morning (train 111 is scheduled to leave BWI at 8:11). Our backup plan was to catch a MARC train from BWI to WAS if we couldn't get done with the conference on time. We finished the conference and set out for the train station at 7:55 - Amy checked the train status and 111 was running about 5 minutes late. Perfect! We quickly ate into that margin by hitting every. single. red. light. on the way to the station. We still managed to pull into the parking garage at 8:10, so I set off for the station to print our tickets while Amy gathered her bags and headed straight for the platform. Somehow, I managed to beat her to the platform and was standing there by myself as the train pulled into the station. I placed myself right at a door, ready to jump on if Amy made it down the stairs in time. Without a moment to spare (the doors were literally closing) when Amy appeared at the bottom of the stairs. I stuck my arm in the door and waved at the Conductor (he was about 3 cars back) and we both jumped onto the train.

After an uneventful trip to DC, we settled into the Club Acela for the short wait for our train - at the appropriate time they called for boarding, and I was surprised to find out that we could walk straight out from the CA onto the platforms without having our tickets checked. We got settled into a pair of seats on the right hand side and met Crystal, our attendant for the trip - she offered us some bagels and drinks, and came through offering hot towels shortly after getting moving. The train was 80% full and there were several people getting on at BWI that had to sit separately (until one of the passengers already onboard offered to change seats so the group could sit together), so I was glad that we had gone to WAS to board at the endpoint.

After Philly, I decided to have some lunch and ordered the crabcakes, which came on top of a salad - the meal was excellent! Crystal continued to be an excellent an very attentive attendant.

We were on time all the way to New York, so during the stop at NYP, Amy and I stepped off the train onto the platform and chatted with Crystal for a little bit. After New York I decided to have a glass of wine (which was also delicious), although between the rough track in CT and the person in front of me being completely unable to sit still, I really had to hang onto the glass to ensure that the wine didn't slosh all over the place. Crystal continued to provide excellent service, and my glass was never empty.

Finally near PVD, the inevitable "glitch" showed up. Apparently there was a power outage earlier in the day that had left a train disabled on the tracks. Very shortly after stopping, Crystal came through the car stopping at about every other row talking to the passengers and letting us know of the cause for the delay and that we would get moving in about 10 minutes. As promised, we were shortly on our way and quickly passed Providence and Route 128 and then left the train at Back Bay and walked the 6 or 7 blocks to our hotel (it would have been shorter had I not walked out the wrong side of the station).

My initial impressions were overwhelmingly positive - Amy and I had a great time, the service was excellent and the food was definitely top of the line. The wifi seemed to work decently well for the parts of the trip that I used it on (not much, I spent most of my time staring out the window).

For the return trip, we're on train 2255 leaving BOS here in about 15 minutes. We took a cab over to South Station and relaxed briefly in the Club Acela. There was hardly anyone in the Club Acela, which is surprising since FC is nearly full. Not sure if everyone got to the station just in time to catch the train or what, but only 3 other people were in the Club Acela and came out to the train. I think that the layout in BOS is much nicer, but there weren't any boarding announcements - Amy went to throw some trash away at about 12:45 and the attendant asked her if we were on the Acela. When she said yes, the attendant told her that they were boarding first class passengers. When we got down to the train, there weren't really any instructions or anything, so we walked past the crowd of people and were allowed out onto the platform to board. I'm not sure if the attendant inside the CA was ever going to come get us. I'm glad that we came out here when we did, as we got the last two forward facing seats together. I'm stuck with the half window, but I'll survive.

Anyhow, that's it for now - I'll writeup the second half of the trip when we get home, and add some pictures once I get them off the camera and processed.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 14, 2010)

Ryan,

You don't specify, but I'm assuming that you rode 2160 north based upon the schedules of your southbound trains and other anecdotal info. If indeed that is correct, then here's what happened with the "power problems."

Acela 2158 running one hour ahead of you died about 10 miles south of Providence. The "power problem" wasn't an issue with the overhead power, but apparently a major failure in the lead power car on that train. Witness reports indicate that the train sat for close to an hour while they made attempts to restart the head power car. All attempts failed. Finally the decision was made to have the engineer operate the train from the rear power car. That meant that one of the conductors needed to sit up front in the head power car and radio instructions back to the engineer.

That type of operation restricts the train to speeds of 15 MPH maximum. The train eventually made it to Providence whereupon it dumped all remaining passengers who were picked up by Regional #86 to complete their journey to Boston.

No doubt the delays you hit were because of efforts to keep the corridor fluid around the disabled train.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 14, 2010)

I too am surprised by the number of people in the BOS CA compared to the number that board Acela First at BOS. The most I've seen in there that boarded was IIRC 4! And sometimes (like last month), I have come in on #66 and have taken the 11L:xx AE, and there is also a 9:xx AE.

BTW: They usually do not announce it (like in NYP or WAS), but if you ask for a Red Cap, he will come to get you early and take you past the line to your car!


----------



## jimhudson (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice trip Ryan, glad you and the bride are able to ride the NEC, of course down our way the two trains a day (The Screaming Eagles) are it! No way to get in the 10 for 10,000 Promo, ccan't afford 10 $40 point runs! (I bought all my points also on the 30% Bonus promo earlier!  ) Ive always loved ACELA FC, otherwise as most think Regionals are just as good as Biz Class on Acela! Like your new avatar also, wish I knew how to do that!  Jim


----------



## pennyk (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Ryan. I really enjoyed your trip report. I just made a resservation for my first Acela trip (next May). I will be traveling from WAS-BOS on Acela, first class, but will be returning on a NEC Regional. My sister may be boarding at BWI. Do you think I would be able to save a seat for her when I board at WAS or do you think she would have to get to Union Station (like you did)? Thanks.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 14, 2010)

You are absolutely correct, Alan, we were on 2160 headed up and 2255 coming home.

Speaking of coming home, we were delayed by 2 minutes on departure - I'm not sure what started it, but there was a young lady on the platform throwing a fit about something. It appeared as though she was trying to convince them to hold the train for someone else. She must have been a student at one of the many colleges in the area because she was making a big fuss about not having seen her parents in 3 months (although why she was headed home on a Sunday afternoon doesn't make sense). In any event, she was allowed to board and we started rolling at 1:12.

But, that was just the beginning of the drama. Seated across the aisle from us was a young lady (I dunno, 25 or so) that either has had the most ridiculous life or is amazing at fabricating stories. Apparently she had cancer and was only given months to live, but said screw that I'm moving to New York and was somehow magically cured. So, she joined a burlesque dancing troop (which she took great pains to explain to her seatmate that this was nothing like stripping). Unfortunately the troop has had some financial troubles and is in the process of getting extorted for money or something like that. So, to get away from it all, she went to Boston for the weekend to spend with her boyfriend who owns several wine and cigar bars in the city. But that was no goo either, because he spend the evening entertaining several friends what were Italian and connected to the Mob, which was a huge problem for her since her sister works for an intelligence agency, which means that she shouldn't be hanging out with foreigners. Also, her boyfriend would like for her to move into a condo that he owns. But he has a 16 and 18 year old kids, and she hasn't met them yet.

Anyhow, that's the short version. The 3 hour version was painful. It was even more painful the second time around when her seatmate departed at NYP and she told the whole sob story over again to the new person that got on. Outside that, the ride was great. The service was not nearly as friendly, but just as attentive as on the trip up. We were on time all the way through, everything worked it was really the picture of a perfect trip. I believe that "Connecticut" is an old indian name that means "curves, grade crossings and rough track". I get that the geography dictates the alignment, but the track quality was the worst, and that segment was slooooow...... It'd be nice if that segment could get some attention to get trip times down.

Penny, I would think it really depends on what time you are taking the train and how crowded it is.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 14, 2010)

Ryan - Southeastern CT (from Waterford to the RI border) has the *ONLY* grade crossings on the NEC! The rest of the CT trackage was laid over 100 years ago before buildings built up around them. Do you think it will be cheap so that the tracks can be straightened?



In fact some of the drawbridges are also over 100 years old!





Penny - I think if you get the 2 seat side, and explain that someone is meeting you at the next stop, it should be OK!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 15, 2010)

Excellent report. Glad you enjoyed your time in Acela FC.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 15, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Do you think it will be cheap so that the tracks can be straightened?


Cheap? No. Necessary? Absolutely.


----------



## rrdude (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice trip report Ryan. Acela 1st Class is kind of addictive isn't it?


----------



## had8ley (Nov 15, 2010)

Great report Ryan. I remember my first cab ride on the Acela; I had to beg out of the cab things were happening so fast! I went back to a single first class seat and fell asleep. Next thing I know it feels like I'm being sucked out of my seat by an Acela passing on the adjacent track in the opposite direction at 100 mph plus.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 15, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Acela 1st Class is kind of addictive isn't it?


Only when you're drinking. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 15, 2010)

Ryan - I was at KIN when 2255 came zipping thru. I didn't see you waving!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 15, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Ryan - I was at KIN when 2255 came zipping thru. I didn't see you waving!


I don't think Ryan can be held accoutable for this. He was probably studying his timetable.... :unsure:


----------



## Ryan (Nov 15, 2010)

AlanB said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Acela 1st Class is kind of addictive isn't it?
> ...


Yes, yes it is. (and yes, yes I was!!!)



the_traveler said:


> Ryan - I was at KIN when 2255 came zipping thru. I didn't see you waving!


I was on the side opposite the station, and we were going so fast we were through the station before my brain processed "Holy S#$T, that was KIN!!!!". Without a full window next to me, my GPS was really having trouble keeping a good lock, so I knew that we were near KIN, but wasn't sure exactly when we were going to blast through.

150 MPH is really, really amazing. I commented to my wife on the drive home from the station that driving felt so slow now (this was on the interstate, going about 75). She was not supportive of my desire to attempt my own stretch of 150 MPH running on the interstate!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 15, 2010)

Ryan said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan - I was at KIN when 2255 came zipping thru. I didn't see you waving!
> ...


That's no excuse! I demand a do-over!





You know you spend too much time at KIN when you can tell an AE going at speed (150 MPH) or going "slow" at "only" 130 MPH!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 16, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Better yet you know you spend too much time at KIN when you can tell the difference between 149.9 MPH and 150MPH :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 16, 2010)

*Good report Ryan. I've done two Acela FC round trips from NYP to BOS and have*

*found the service and food to be excellent. Luckily, I didn't have any passengers*

*as you experienced on your return trip!!*


----------

